# Has driving uber changed your perspective of people?



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is skewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Overall my opinion has not changed much about people. I worked in the service industry for a long time, I had a good grasp on people.

Now I will say one thing. When I first started driving Uber/Lyft I was shocked and taken off guard by how many people I was picking up to take to the local watering holes. I have been impressed by them being responsible and not drinking and driving. I had no clue so many people were being so responsible.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

People are people. Nothing I can do about it. Therefore I don't analyze the stuff they do or say when they ride in my truck.

Doing U/L hasn't changed my opinion one way or another.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Your people management skills...

Will need to improve....

I don't have much problems with people...

Butt....if you were a monkey....

You would learn to make them laugh...8>)

Something I've learned...

When you can make them laugh...

1. A laughing man can't or won't hit you...8>)

2. A laughing man will usually tip good...8>)

Laughing is a deescalation move...

Worth it's weight in gold...

Rakos


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It made me see how truly different ethnicity is between riders and how they behave. 

I still don't trust anyone for shit and doing this confirms that.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

luckytown said:


> people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot


I think that's pretty inaccurate. Most people are nice. It's only the few @@@@@@@@ who ruin it for the rest of them.

On any given day, I'm dealing with 90% good and 10% bad.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I think that's pretty inaccurate. Most people are nice. It's only the few @@@@@@@@ who ruin it for the rest of them.
> 
> On any given day, I'm dealing with 90% good and 10% bad.


Thats what I wanted.....other view points......thx


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

luckytown said:


> Thats what I wanted.....other view points......thx


It is also area specific. Maybe I'm driving in a friendlier market than other drivers. Your market might be tougher than mine. The rules aren't set in stone and I understand why you would feel that way.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It is also area specific. Maybe I'm driving in a friendlier market than other drivers. Your market might be tougher than mine. The rules aren't set in stone and I understand why you would feel that way.


I agree markets are different. I would have no issues picking 99.9% of them up again. The couple I won't are both Lyft users so it makes it easy seeing their face on the screen to remind me I don't want those rides.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


Not my experience at all. I always said most people are nice people. And I still do. I find if I treat people with respect , that's the way they treat me


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Not my experience at all. I always said most people are nice people. And I still do. I find if I treat people with respect , that's the way they treat me


Thx for the opinion.......Keep on trucking....looks like Florida is the place to be


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been asked what race I am or where I come from more times in my 2+ years Ubering than I ever have in my entire life. When I say I'm Italian the response is that's a good place to be from. ....except I'm not from Italy. I'm from Brooklyn NY.

Why does it matter?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I do not consider pax people.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> When I say I'm Italian the response is that's a good place to be from. ....except I'm not from Italy. I'm from Brooklyn NY.


America can be different from other countries in this regard. Where I come from (England), I would have only thought of someone as Italian, Irish, etc, if they came from that country themselves. I had friends at school with names with like Murphy, McDonald, etc, and I never thought them as Irish or Scottish.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> America can be different from other countries in this regard. Where I come from (England), I would have only thought of someone as Italian, Irish, etc, if they came from that country themselves. I had friends at school with names with like Murphy, McDonald, etc, and I never thought them as Irish or Scottish.


In Seattle a very large percentage of Uber drivers are Somali. I, obviously am not, so they want to know what I am since my ethnicity is not clearly defined to them. This is what they said to me when I asked why they asked me that.

It's impossible to hear my Brooklyn accent with just a single phrase, "Hello!" And "Name please.."


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Your people management skills...
> 
> Will need to improve....
> 
> ...


I would be laughing too if you were wearing that dress!



oldfart said:


> Not my experience at all. I always said most people are nice people. And I still do. I find if I treat people with respect , that's the way they treat me


Then you need to do a few bar closing shifts, Oldfart!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> America can be different from other countries in this regard. Where I come from (England), I would have only thought of someone as Italian, Irish, etc, if they came from that country themselves. I had friends at school with names with like Murphy, McDonald, etc, and I never thought them as Irish or Scottish.


Also I get lots of English and Aussie pax. I never say, "Are you.....?" I let them tell me. Most times they mention it in conversation, but I will usually tell them I love their accent (Swoon....??) and they volunteer that they are either English or Aussie. I can usually tell the difference but then sometimes I get a Kiwi and it throws me off.

The difference is that I don't HAVE to know through. It won't end my world if I don't know if they are English or Aussie.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I would be laughing too if you were wearing that dress!
> 
> 
> Then you need to do a few bar closing shifts, Oldfart!


That ain't gonna happen
Although when I start early sat or sun morning I don't accept anything downtown

Sometimes I get fooled. But no suitcases = no ride


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?


I am now convinced that too many people are cheapskates. Even the well-off staying at the Waldorf Astoria in Beverly Hill$.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?


My opinion is that people from all races, classes, and walks of life can sometimes behave like arseholes and sometimes be very nice, depending on the circumstances. It can often be the same people in different scenarios. Pax and drivers are both just part of this same group, known as humanity, that has these tendencies.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

There is a reason why they are called paxholes.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

No. I didn't really care for entitled millennials before Uberring. Now, I'm getting paid to be around them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I think its made me appreciate my position in life and made me more grateful. Alot of people have it rough out there. One of the reasons i enjoy driving is to hear other peoples problems (OPP) which make my problems seem irrelevant. 

90% of society is normal and respectful..theres just that 10% that arent normal and are disrespectful. I dont let that 10% bother me. Majority rules is my opinion.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


ROFLMAO, read my lipage, Uber is Walmart on Wheels, you have to know that going in, for the most part, not always, you are gonna get the cheap skate charlie customers, enough said, Next question?jmo


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> America can be different from other countries in this regard. Where I come from (England), I would have only thought of someone as Italian, Irish, etc, if they came from that country themselves. I had friends at school with names with like Murphy, McDonald, etc, and I never thought them as Irish or Scottish.


I totally agree with you about UK. I lived in UK for about 9 years.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I am now convinced that too many people are cheapskates. Even the well-off staying at the Waldorf Astoria in Beverly Hill$.


Most people I pick up at the expensive resorts don't tip, pick-ups at the average resorts tip better. Pick-ups at the cheaper hotels/motels usually always tip.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nothing has changed here.

Posting on this bulletin board has though.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I worked as a casino dealer in Las Vegas for 30 years. Trust me, rideshare is nothing


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Westerner said:


> I worked as a casino dealer in Las Vegas for 30 years. Trust me, rideshare is nothing


Im sure the cocktail waitress have better stories.......lol


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

You know when you lose your wallet and some random person finds it and brings it back to you with all the money inside? It kind of restores your faith in humanity... 
That's how I feel after driving Uber. I genuinely keep being surprised at how awesome people are. I can count my iffy rides on one hand, out of 1,000s!! 

I believe it is all in our own heads and dependant on our attitudes. For example, if I do 15 rides one Friday night. Maybe one ride reeks of cigs but upon chatting, the person is really hilarious, I've already forgotten about that cig thing. Another ride eh they had the most revolting garlic smelling breath, but their kids went to school where I used to work and we chat and find out we know mutual people and the convo gets deep about what happened to some teacher we both knew; a few good rides between and someone slams my door pretty hard, makes me think wow that's the first slam tonight what a miracle; next people I can't find right away so I just sit a bit longer and catch up on a few texts I owe people, maybe ask a friend how their sick mom is, make a grocery list for tomorrow etc there's always things I can get done quickly while a have an unexpected minute, oh there they are, very apologetic and I notice later a $10 tip in the app. I could go on but the people who should be reading this have already stopped so I'm wasting my time. 

:smiles:

It's not the pax really... It's US that determine how the night/ day goes. Yes there are bad rides ~ but they're few and far between. Let them go.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Its been a long time, way before I started driving RS, since I lost faith in humanity.
After working with crooked car shop owners, lazy techs whose mistakes nearly cost lives and cost people thousands of dollars in debt, crappy parents up at the amusement piers that used ride and game operators as free baby-sitters while they napped on park benches... Then onto entitled millennials that believed the world is owed them and who grew up thinking that they needed to be rewarded for just showing up.
If anything, as I've spent even more hours with these crappy people, I'm just a little more jaded than before. Once you've seen the scum of humanity, its really hard to forget and see the best of it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Most people I pick up at the expensive resorts don't tip, pick-ups at the average resorts tip better. Pick-ups at the cheaper hotels/motels usually always tip.


I've noticed that as well, there aren't many tippers to begin with (unless you're Al Gore!) but it's the more common people who tend to tip.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Iann said:


> It made me see how truly different ethnicity is between riders and how they behave.
> 
> I still don't trust anyone for shit and doing this confirms that.


What have you noticed between ethnicities?



Lissetti said:


> I've been asked what race I am or where I come from more times in my 2+ years Ubering than I ever have in my entire life. When I say I'm Italian the response is that's a good place to be from. ....except I'm not from Italy. I'm from Brooklyn NY.
> 
> Why does it matter?


People are just curious. Don't be uptight!!! That's why so much racism goes on in America. No one wants to discuss differences and learn about different cultures because people get offended.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> What have you noticed between ethnicities?
> 
> 
> People are just curious. Don't be uptight!!! That's why so much racism goes on in America. No one wants to discuss differences and learn about different cultures because people get offended.


This question is asked within the first 3 minutes of the ride. "What race are you?"

I dunno.....I got better things to talk about with pax.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

I only DF to my FT JB weekdays, no weekends subsequently no drunks.
That said, I'm pleasantly surprised and have enjoyed the company & conversation of my passengers.

subsequently, in 4+ years I have no stories


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This question is asked within the first 3 minutes of the ride. "What race are you?"
> 
> I dunno.....I got better things to talk about with pax.


I always ask pax that question if I don't know. I've learned so much about different cultures, mostly for the positive.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My overall impression of people has been improved, although at the same time it has made me realize even more how much I don't fit in in this world.

Yeah, there are a lot of scum you pick up. But actually most people I pick up are very pleasant. Much more so than with other customer service jobs I've had.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> I always ask pax that question if I don't know. I've learned so much about different cultures, mostly for the positive.


I can only hope its for the positive, but often during the trip these same pax will make disparaging remarks about the Muslim drivers. Also .....if it's a couple or they are on the phone and I don't speak for these reasons, when I actually do speak they are often surprised, "Oh you do speak English! Very well too! Where did you learn to speak English? "

(My family came here from Italy in 1863....:meh


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This question is asked within the first 3 minutes of the ride. "What race are you?"
> 
> I dunno.....I got better things to talk about with pax.


Easy to answer: "_quarter mile_" followed by "I_'m trying to move up to half mile_" :biggrin:

What bothers me is when people ask that using the word "nationality" instead -o:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I do not consider pax people.


On the contrary, I have come to realize I'm not a "real" person like my passengers are. I mean, I'm human. But in so many ways it seems like I'm not quite as complicated as regular humans are. Before I had passengers making out in my backseat on a nightly basis, I thought that was all just a Hollywood gimmick.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I spent 20 years running service around the tri-state area. Uber just confirms what I already knew. Most people are benign. A few are awesome, and a few a horrible. It’s a good old fashioned bell curve.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle a very large percentage of Uber drivers are Somali. I, obviously am not, so they want to know what I am since my ethnicity is not clearly defined to them. This is what they said to me when I asked why they asked me that.
> 
> It's impossible to hear my Brooklyn accent with just a single phrase, "Hello!" And "Name please.."


My wife is Brooklyn born and Long Island raised. She has no accent except on a couple of words.



Lissetti said:


> I can only hope its for the positive, but often during the trip these same pax will make disparaging remarks about the Muslim drivers. Also .....if it's a couple or they are on the phone and I don't speak for these reasons, when I actually do speak they are often surprised, "Oh you do speak English! Very well too! Where did you learn to speak English? "
> 
> (My family came here from Italy in 1863....:meh


I get the same thing and I am very white looking.

Where you from? 
Southern California.
No. I mean where were you born. 
Oh, I was born in the mid-west.
Like Iraq?
Uh, no. The mid-west of the United States.
Where were your parents from?
Also the mid-west... uh, of the United States.
And their parents?
Same.
And theirs?
Same.
And theirs?
Uh, the east coast of the United States.
And theirs?
Uh, England.
Ah! So you're not really an American then, right?


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I haven't changed my opinion about people much. I didn't like them before, I don't like them now. But I think maaaybe I like them a tad less, even. 

They can still be interesting though. Today I picked up an Asian guy with an Australian accent. Took me a moment.

Someone asked if people look down on Uber drivers.....the answer is OF COURSE. I actually have two master's degrees and was a psychotherapist before this and I can assure you, people treated me VERY differently than they do now. I have as much presence to them as the fast food drive thru cashier....which is not one bit.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Z129 said:


> My wife is Brooklyn born and Long Island raised. She has no accent except on a couple of words.


I do have a strong accent, but pax have not heard me mutter more than Hello and Name please before they've decided I'm not American. 


Z129 said:


> I get the same thing and I am very white looking.


My skin color lightens quite a bit in the winter, but you've seen me. My hair and features are ethnic looking no matter how light my skin gets. I too get the same barrage of defining my entire ancestral link. I also get challenges on the purity of my heritage. Its at this point I earn my 1 star because I ask them if they are Austrian because they resemble Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Westerner said:


> I worked as a casino dealer in Las Vegas for 30 years. Trust me, rideshare is nothing


I've been in the casino business for 5 years as a Table Games Dealer and the Uber side gig is pretty much the same at a lesser extent. Dealing with people i.e customer service is a skill set. Uber is easier because you only have to deal with people for short periods of time. At the casino you might have to deal with a group of angry drunk people who are losing money for several hours at a time.

So I'm with you as for as customer service Uber/Lyft is a piece of cake.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Most of the riders are okay, but the few that are bad stick with you. You try hard to do a good job, but they still treat you badly. More and more of them, mainly younger, think we are their personal driver and it is their car to do with what they want. I*t wears on you. *

Between the traffic and bad riders you get to where you want to go to an island somewhere away from people, buildings and traffic.

Uber may cause me to leave South Florida to go back to the south where folks are nicer with a house in the mountains with no neighbors.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FinerThings said:


> I haven't changed my opinion about people much. I didn't like them before, I don't like them now. But I think maaaybe I like them a tad less, even.
> 
> They can still be interesting though. Today I picked up an Asian guy with an Australian accent. Took me a moment.
> 
> Someone asked if people look down on Uber drivers.....the answer is OF COURSE. I actually have two master's degrees and was a psychotherapist before this and I can assure you, people treated me VERY differently than they do now. I have as much presence to them as the fast food drive thru cashier....which is not one bit.


2 masters degree's and driving for team uber? depressing,jmo


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The large majority of pax are just regular people. The few who prove to be otherwise are just cargo.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I mainly drive nights so weekend are the bar crowd a lot. The only thing that surprised me was how much people actually drink and that young drunken women will hit on an Uber/Lyft driver old enough to be their father.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought people sucked before Uber. This just reinforces the fact.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> On the contrary, I have come to realize I'm not a "real" person like my passengers are. I mean, I'm human. But in so many ways it seems like I'm not quite as complicated as regular humans are. Before I had passengers making out in my backseat on a nightly basis, I thought that was all just a Hollywood gimmick.


I hate listening to people suck face.



Seamus said:


> I mainly drive nights so weekend are the bar crowd a lot. The only thing that surprised me was how much people actually drink and that young drunken women will hit on an Uber/Lyft driver old enough to be their father.


Wait until the guys start hitting on you as well, and I don't even go to Key West.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> You know when you lose your wallet and some random person finds it and brings it back to you with all the money inside? It kind of restores your faith in humanity...
> That's how I feel after driving Uber. I genuinely keep being surprised at how awesome people are. I can count my iffy rides on one hand, out of 1,000s!!
> 
> I believe it is all in our own heads and dependant on our attitudes. For example, if I do 15 rides one Friday night. Maybe one ride reeks of cigs but upon chatting, the person is really hilarious, I've already forgotten about that cig thing. Another ride eh they had the most revolting garlic smelling breath, but their kids went to school where I used to work and we chat and find out we know mutual people and the convo gets deep about what happened to some teacher we both knew; a few good rides between and someone slams my door pretty hard, makes me think wow that's the first slam tonight what a miracle; next people I can't find right away so I just sit a bit longer and catch up on a few texts I owe people, maybe ask a friend how their sick mom is, make a grocery list for tomorrow etc there's always things I can get done quickly while a have an unexpected minute, oh there they are, very apologetic and I notice later a $10 tip in the app. I could go on but the people who should be reading this have already stopped so I'm wasting my time.
> ...


I agree. 99.9% of my riders have been good to great. I've had very few bad passengers but that's probably because I don't work bar closings.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

My ethnic background is quite complex. My parents are Indian born but not ethnically Indian and I was born in a different country I am Multi lingual, I spent most of my life on east coast and in UK. I have a very muddled up accent. I do get a lot of questions about my ethnicity and accent. Some paxs think my accent sounds British and some think its plain American accent. One thing i noticed that I get good tips from curious paxs.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I do have a strong accent, but pax have not heard me mutter more than Hello and Name please before they've decided I'm not American.
> 
> My skin color lightens quite a bit in the winter, but you've seen me. My hair and features are ethnic looking no matter how light my skin gets. I too get the same barrage of defining my entire ancestral link. I also get challenges on the purity of my heritage. Its at this point I earn my 1 star because I ask them if they are Austrian because they resemble Adolf Hitler.


People can be such sphincters. Wish they can get their accounts suspended for being racist morons. That crap pisses me off.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Most times they mention it in conversation, but I will usually tell them I love their accent (Swoon....??) and they volunteer that they are either English or Aussie.


I have no idea what it is about the accent, but women in the States do seem to love it. I'm afraid if I'd stayed in England I might still be single :biggrin:. I watched a TV show not long ago where an American and his wife were visiting England. He joking told her he was going to use 'the loo' in a British accent. She then said something like, 'Oh, I love it when you call it the loo'.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I have no idea what it is about the accent, but women in the States do seem to love it. I'm afraid if I'd stayed in England I might still be single :biggrin:. I watched a TV show not long ago where an American and his wife were visiting England. He joking told her he was going to use 'the loo' in a British accent. She then said something like, 'Oh, I love it when you call it the loo'.


Yep....a chick magnet. I know as a loud mouthed New Yorker I shut up and sit down when I hear an English accent. "On what's that? What did he say?...Oh My!" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I read an article once, and it said that most Americans felt an English accent made the person speaking appear more intelligent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Easy to answer: "_quarter mile_" followed by "I_'m trying to move up to half mile_" :biggrin:
> 
> What bothers me is when people ask that using the word "nationality" instead -o:


Why does the word "nationality" bother you? I often ask my riders that exact question. Most of us have ancestors from other countries. Learning about other cultures is one of the few cool things about this gig.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I have no idea what it is about the accent, but women in the States do seem to love it. I'm afraid if I'd stayed in England I might still be single :biggrin:. I watched a TV show not long ago where an American and his wife were visiting England. He joking told her he was going to use 'the loo' in a British accent. She then said something like, 'Oh, I love it when you call it the loo'.


And I found it the opposite way in UK. My wife is British. -o::biggrin:


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

My ancestry is Prussian Jew, and German- as in blonde hair/blue eyes. 3 or 4 generations from Ellis Island..
I find it appalling that people can and are so judgemental about the things ya'll have just mentioned.
Being most of my life was in TX, I also have a southern drawl, and the riders always ask when I speak- where you from?
I can get along and build rapport with pretty much anyone. 

I also have 2 separate BS and 1 MS, a non-rideshare profession etc.

Being American to me means you have a legal right- as in non resident alien, or citizen of the US- nothing else.
It DOES NOT MATTER WHERE YOU WERE BORN, WHERE YOUR PARENTS WERE BORN, HOW YOU LOOK, TALK, etc. I often kid that TX is another country as well, which makes me a 'foreigner'!

Back to the OP's question: Being from the Medical provider profession, and now doing Uber between jobs, because I have seen people at their worst sometimes- hasn't changed my opinion really.
Almost all are still awesome. Keep in mind too, the riders have to have some kind of credit/ability to pay, etc. My point is our customer base could be worse.

I


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Some of my favorite nationalities to pick up are pax from South American countries. We can almost invariably have a good conversation about soccer. Last summer, I had a pax who barely knew a word of English, but we still managed to talk about the World Cup throughout the ride.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Some of my favorite nationalities to pick up are pax from South American countries. We can almost invariably have a good conversation about soccer. Last summer, I had a pax who barely knew a word of English, but we still managed to talk about the World Cup throughout the ride.


Picked up a South African couple of months ago from the airport and we wouldn't stop talking about cricket and rugby. Half of the time he was complaining of South African team being labelled as chokers.?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AnointedOne said:


> Picked up a South African couple of months ago from the airport and we wouldn't stop talking about cricket and rugby. Half of the time he was complaining of South African team being labelled as chokers.?


I've almost never had pax from South Africa. But I find pax who come from India are very into cricket, more so than the average person in the UK. I get the impression cricket is popular with all classes in India, whereas in the UK it's considered more of a middle/upper class sport. With soccer being the sport of the working class.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Driving for 3 years plus has shown me how awful certain people are. As well as hatred towards each other. In my market racism is alive and kicking. In progressive California of all places. Black folks hate everyone who isn’t black and pretty much all races that are not black hate blacks. There are exception. The better educated a person is the less you run into this nonsense. Being one of those exceptions.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I've almost never had pax from South Africa, but I find pax who come from India are very into cricket, more so than the average person in the UK. I get the impression that in India cricket is popular with all classes, whereas in the UK it's considered more of a middle/upper class sport. With football (US: soccer) being the sport of the working class.


Yeh they are so passionate about cricket than any other sport :biggrin: I love football (soccer) and rugby. I used to live next door to the local team's stadium and I watched all of their home games from my 3rd floor apartment's balcony which had a clear view of the football pitch.:biggrin:


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

I find most considerate, a few distracting, a few annoying, a few unworthy of my time and three or four downright useless save their money.
just wonderin' where we individually fit into that description?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Why does the word "nationality" bother you? I often ask my riders that exact question. Most of us have ancestors from other countries. Learning about other cultures is one of the few cool things about this gig.


Because it's incorrectly used, far too many times, when their intention is to ask about race. Race has nothing to do with nationality.

Them: What's your nationality?
Me: American.
Them: No, I mean where are you from?
Me: New Jersey.
Them: No, I mean what's your race?
Me: Human.
Them: [confused daze]


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


Oh ya people are petty. Omg make a wrong turn and they one star you and act like you committed the ultimate crime. I also don't tip much anymore



KD_LA said:


> Because it's incorrectly used, far too many times, when their intention is to ask about race. Race has nothing to do with nationality.
> 
> Them: What's your nationality?
> Me: American.
> ...


They don't say that. They might ask your nationality. It's ok . I'm sure that's not a cut. It's curious



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Driving for 3 years plus has shown me how awful certain people are. As well as hatred towards each other. In my market racism is alive and kicking. In progressive California of all places. Black folks hate everyone who isn't black and pretty much all races that are not black hate blacks. There are exception. The better educated a person is the less you run into this nonsense. Being one of those exceptions.


Wow. I've never come across this


----------



## Koolie (Jan 25, 2019)

i can't say they hardly ring my phone, i don't no why. i love to drive.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Koolie said:


> i can't say they hardly ring my phone, i don't no why. i love to drive.


What do you mean? Why would someone ring your phone? And are talking about this post?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I've been asked what race I am or where I come from more times in my 2+ years Ubering than I ever have in my entire life. When I say I'm Italian the response is that's a good place to be from. ....except I'm not from Italy. I'm from Brooklyn NY.
> 
> Why does it matter?


It probably doesn't, except that people tend to automatically sort and file information they perceive. It's natural and instinctual and meant to keep us safe and learn from our experiences. The downside to it, when the mind is an ugly one, is bigotry.

It has been my observation over the years that when someone actually asks this in a friendly tone, it's usually to someone who looks, as Wendy Williams puts it, "swirly", and the person finds them attractive. Maybe sexually, maybe just more in the charismatic sense. It's almost like asking someone what scent, or combination of scents, someone is wearing.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> It has been my observation over the years that when someone actually asks this in a friendly tone, it's usually to someone who looks, as Wendy Williams puts it, "swirly", and the person finds them attractive. Maybe sexually, maybe just more in the charismatic sense. It's almost like asking someone what scent, or combination of scents, someone is wearing.


Yes....that's what I've been told. My race is not clearly defined. Seattle doesn't have the immense diversity of New York. In Seattle the dominant race is white, followed by Mexican, Korean, Chinese, East Indian, Black and Pacific Islanders.

Guess what? I look nothing like any of those races. I don't mind the friendly questions. Its the interrogation questions. When they get in with an attitude and say, "Oh great! And what are you? Are you going to be able to find my destination or do I need to tell you how to get there?"

After my WTH response, they explain that the last uber drivers they've had always get lost because they can't understand or read English and all the directions and the street signs are in English.

I've also been asked why does Uber hire so many immigrants? Do they get a tax break or something??? ( like I would know what uber does inside that shiny black building!-o:-o


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Never really had any issue with any pax ( no late night crowd)
Just saying pax name and how is your day, how are you, thank you and the name of the pax guarantees a 5 star.
Must be relaxed. Pax can feel tension.
You can make 100 navigation mistakes, they will still give you a 5 *, if you treat them nice.

If a pax is super smoking hot, then it is a Different story ? Just complete the ride and you hope you don't have a accident.
Hots under 25.... limited talking, only over talk if they talk to you, try to ignore them as much as possible.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> They don't say that. They might ask your nationality. It's ok . I'm sure that's not a cut. It's curious


Ohhhh but they do! And they have!



Lissetti said:


> When they get in with an attitude and say, "Oh great! And what are you? Are you going to be able to find my destination or do I need to tell you how to get there?"


It's the long curly hair. Dead giveaway in language skills!


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

This job is the definition of you get what you give. It's VERY hard for a pax to be a paxhole when you are pleasant, crack a joke or two, and ask them about their day, tell them a little about yours.

5k rides and I'd say 90% have been pleasant to neutral (pax has headphones on, laptop out etc., doesn't feel like chatting). Of the 10% that were somewhat negative, maybe there's been 10-15 riders that I sincerely hope I never have the displeasure of meeting again, and maybe 3-4 that made me feel unsafe.

And I drive in Chicago, all over Chicago.

I will say this. My definition of a "bad" neighborhood has changed dramatically. Now some neighborhoods that I thought were dangerous seem downright pleasant compared with some places I've been


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

ANTlifebaby said:


> This job is the definition of you get what you give. It's VERY hard for a pax to be a paxhole when you are pleasant, crack a joke or two, and ask them about their day, tell them a little about yours.
> 
> 5k rides and I'd say 90% have been pleasant to neutral (pax has headphones on, laptop out etc., doesn't feel like chatting). Of the 10% that were somewhat negative, maybe there's been 10-15 riders that I sincerely hope I never have the displeasure of meeting again, and maybe 3-4 that made me feel unsafe.
> 
> ...


I'm just North in Milwaukee, and I agree about the neighborhoods. It seems in the 'bad' neighborhood, the people actually drive more agressively- drive like a holes. There are some sketchy areas around Milwaukee- I'm starting to dislike when a rider takes me into one of them, only to get more pings while I'm there LOL


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


I now became a serial killer !!! (European sarcasm)


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I can only hope its for the positive, but often during the trip these same pax will make disparaging remarks about the Muslim drivers. Also .....if it's a couple or they are on the phone and I don't speak for these reasons, when I actually do speak they are often surprised, "Oh you do speak English! Very well too! Where did you learn to speak English? "
> 
> (My family came here from Italy in 1863....:meh


Be lucky you're not black. When dealing with racists, blacks can't deny their identity.



The Texan said:


> I'm just North in Milwaukee, and I agree about the neighborhoods. It seems in the 'bad' neighborhood, the people actually drive more agressively- drive like a holes. There are some sketchy areas around Milwaukee- I'm starting to dislike when a rider takes me into one of them, only to get more pings while I'm there LOL


Milwaukee has more pretty women than Chicago, percentage or relatively speaking. I like going to Milwaukee for the relative eye candy.

In *Chicago, the squirrels look better than the girls.*


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't tip bartenders, waitresses as much. They are the worst tippers. Who would have thought?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Your people management skills...
> 
> Will need to improve....
> 
> ...


Listen to the ape, he doesn't monkey around.

True story: Got a bad pax report and a call from rohit Uber Support regarding a trip last month. Somehow I had to explain the pax probably misunderstood the comedian on the family friendly performance.

I texted the list of comedy acts and you can't get any less vanilla
Examples: George burns, Rodney dangerfield, Steve Martin, bob hope, Phyllis diller (pretty sure this was the trigger)

Conversation went smooth and he didn't just speak English, but understood nuances. Best experience with rohit thus far (2 yrs)


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Listen to the ape, he doesn't monkey around.
> 
> True story: Got a bad pax report and a call from rohit regarding a trip last month. Somehow I had to explain the pax probably misunderstood the comedian on the family friendly performance.
> 
> ...


Who is rohit?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Who is rohit?


Anybody from Uber that answers your calls and/or emails.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Because it's incorrectly used, far too many times, when their intention is to ask about race. Race has nothing to do with nationality.
> 
> Them: What's your nationality?
> Me: American.
> ...


When I first met my future father-in-law, an Irish-American, he asked, "What is your nationality?"

I was confused. "American," I answered.

"Don't get smart with ME!" was his response.

What he wanted to know was my heritage, which is German. For some reason this was important to him.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Driving for 3 years plus has shown me how awful certain people are. As well as hatred towards each other. In my market racism is alive and kicking. In progressive California of all places. Black folks hate everyone who isn't black and pretty much all races that are not black hate blacks. There are exception. The better educated a person is the less you run into this nonsense. Being one of those exceptions.


May I ask are you black?



TomTheAnt said:


> Anybody from Uber that answers your calls and/or emails.


But you said you got a call from them?



luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


I rarely tip anymore.



1974toyota said:


> 2 masters degree's and driving for team uber? depressing,jmo


That's the problem with fuber/lyft. The quick money actually ends up making you poorer because you focus on getting cash for the day instead of focusing on what you need to do to get out of this bad situation.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Your people management skills...
> 
> Will need to improve....
> 
> ...


A lot of work for bananas.



Pax Collector said:


> I think that's pretty inaccurate. Most people are nice. It's only the few @@@@@@@@ who ruin it for the rest of them.
> 
> On any given day, I'm dealing with 90% good and 10% bad.


In Vegas , 90% pool, disgusting, other 10% are just pos!



oldfart said:


> Not my experience at all. I always said most people are nice people. And I still do. I find if I treat people with respect , that's the way they treat me


I felt that way till pool cured me of it, do you take Poolers in your market?



Mr. Sensitive said:


> I do not consider pax people.


I am relieved to hear that, I'm leaning that way more quickly everyday



CJfrom619 said:


> I think its made me appreciate my position in life and made me more grateful. Alot of people have it rough out there. One of the reasons i enjoy driving is to hear other peoples problems (OPP) which make my problems seem irrelevant.
> 
> 90% of society is normal and respectful..theres just that 10% that arent normal and are disrespectful. I dont let that 10% bother me. Majority rules is my opinion.


I guess that depends if you live with the 90%



Nonya busy said:


> I always ask pax that question if I don't know. I've learned so much about different cultures, mostly for the positive.


 I usually ask all the African Americans that ride with me what part of Africa they're from. Would that make sense? Or every brown person I see what part of Mexico did they come from. Would that make sense, or any white person I see what part of America are you from? We live in America , So what you got some weird accent but I haven't heard often, I assume your American.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

justfacts said:


> A lot of work for bananas.
> 
> 
> In Vegas , 90% pool, disgusting, other 10% are just pos!
> ...


Oh your one of those ultra-sensitive types huh? If someone has a real strong accent, they're probably from a specific area Einstein even if it is American. South America etc...


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Huh, read my comment again give me an intelligent response please, seriously , but if you want to insult me , start with my 8 th Grade education. Let's start there

Now as far as I feel about people since doing rideshare and doing it full-time for the last two weeks here in Vegas, I will dumb it down for even myself , people who were treated like shit in their life and throughout their life usually treat others like a piece of shit, conversely people that grew up with a silver spoon in their mouth usually treat people like shit so that the silver spoon doesn't fall out. All the rest of us in the middle get to deal with both sides. We have a class System even here in America, and us rideshare drivers are looked upon as the lowest, even though I may be driving a nicer car than you've ever owned. That's my opinion on it. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Because it's incorrectly used, far too many times, when their intention is to ask about race. Race has nothing to do with nationality.
> 
> Them: What's your nationality?
> Me: American.
> ...


This is precisely why, IF I ask, I ask about someones ancestry, not nationality, of where they're from. I RARELY ask.
LIke you, one race- Human
YMMV


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> You know when you lose your wallet and some random person finds it and brings it back to you with all the money inside? It kind of restores your faith in humanity...
> That's how I feel after driving Uber. I genuinely keep being surprised at how awesome people are. I can count my iffy rides on one hand, out of 1,000s!!
> 
> I believe it is all in our own heads and dependant on our attitudes. For example, if I do 15 rides one Friday night. Maybe one ride reeks of cigs but upon chatting, the person is really hilarious, I've already forgotten about that cig thing. Another ride eh they had the most revolting garlic smelling breath, but their kids went to school where I used to work and we chat and find out we know mutual people and the convo gets deep about what happened to some teacher we both knew; a few good rides between and someone slams my door pretty hard, makes me think wow that's the first slam tonight what a miracle; next people I can't find right away so I just sit a bit longer and catch up on a few texts I owe people, maybe ask a friend how their sick mom is, make a grocery list for tomorrow etc there's always things I can get done quickly while a have an unexpected minute, oh there they are, very apologetic and I notice later a $10 tip in the app. I could go on but the people who should be reading this have already stopped so I'm wasting my time.
> ...


Best advice....great post.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> America can be different from other countries in this regard. Where I come from (England), I would have only thought of someone as Italian, Irish, etc, if they came from that country themselves. I had friends at school with names with like Murphy, McDonald, etc, and I never thought them as Irish or Scottish.


This place is indeed full of contradictions. There is a lot of nationalism here as evidenced by how they like to wave the US flag everywhere, but they're very quick to leave the American identity behind and break out into the ethnicities of their ancestors. "I'm Italian", "I'm Irish", "I'm Persian" etc.

People, in general, need cultural roots but because this country is relatively new there is no sense of any established traditional culture present. I mean there is hot dogs and McDonalds, ball games and big pickup trucks, but in terms of lineages that go back 1,000 years, there is none. So they reach out for the identities of their predecessors. The fact that there's no real national identity here is very evident in how fragmented and at war with itself this country is. It's clearly seen in politics - if an opponent does something that one does not like then they are called "un-American" - they still feel the need to debate what their national identity is. Contrast that to established countries like the UK - in Parliament they do not bat back and forth accusations that the other side is being "non-British" - that would be just odd.

Anyway, just give it another 500 - 1000 years and I think that the culture here will gel and homogenize.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

The Texan said:


> This is precisely why, IF I ask, I ask about someones ancestry, not nationality, of where they're from. I RARELY ask.
> LIke you, one race- Human
> YMMV


That's what racists often say. They don't see color and we're all one race. When someone says that, I slowly walk then run for the door!



The Gift of Fish said:


> This place is indeed full of contradictions. There is a lot of nationalism here as evidenced by how they like to wave the US flag everywhere, but they're very quick to leave the American identity behind and break out into the ethnicities of their ancestors. "I'm Italian", "I'm Irish", "I'm Persian" etc.
> 
> People, in general, need cultural roots but because this country is relatively new there is no sense of any established traditional culture present. I mean there is hot dogs and McDonalds, ball games and big pickup trucks, but in terms of lineages that go back 1,000 years, there is none. So they reach out for the identities of their predecessors. The fact that there's no real national identity here is very evident in how fragmented and at war with itself this country is. It's clearly seen in politics - if an opponent does something that one does not like then they are called "un-American" - they still feel the need to debate what their national identity is. Contrast that to established countries like the UK - in Parliament they do not bat back and forth accusations that the other side is being "non-British" - that would be just odd.
> 
> Anyway, just give it another 500 - 1000 years and I think that the culture here will gel and homogenize.


I don't think america has another 500 years. I would be surprised if we get another 100-200 years.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I think that's pretty inaccurate. Most people are nice. It's only the few @@@@@@@@ who ruin it for the rest of them.
> 
> On any given day, I'm dealing with 90% good and 10% bad.


As a bus driver before doing uber, that is pretty much public transportation for you


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This place is indeed full of contradictions. There is a lot of nationalism here as evidenced by how they like to wave the US flag everywhere, but they're very quick to leave the American identity behind and break out into the ethnicities of their ancestors. "I'm Italian", "I'm Irish", "I'm Persian" etc.
> 
> People, in general, need cultural roots but because this country is relatively new there is no sense of any established traditional culture present. I mean there is hot dogs and McDonalds, ball games and big pickup trucks, but in terms of lineages that go back 1,000 years, there is none. So they reach out for the identities of their predecessors. The fact that there's no real national identity here is very evident in how fragmented and at war with itself this country is. It's clearly seen in politics - if an opponent does something that one does not like then they are called "un-American" - they still feel the need to debate what their national identity is. Contrast that to established countries like the UK - in Parliament they do not bat back and forth accusations that the other side is being "non-British" - that would be just odd.
> 
> Anyway, just give it another 500 - 1000 years and I think that the culture here will gel and homogenize.


Yes, I think the lack of shared history, traditions, etc, is the main reason people here look to old country identities for that stuff.

Additionally, I think American identity is heavily based on the system of government and how that came about. Other countries have transitioned between many kinds of government (monarchy, democracy, communist, capitalist, etc) but that doesn't really affect or change their national identity.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Additionally, I think American identity is heavily based on the system of government and how that came about. Other countries have transitioned between many kinds of government (monarchy, democracy, communist, capitalist, etc) but that doesn't really affect or change their national identity.


Yep. And lots of Americans think it's still 1789 - many of them believe that this is the only country where freedom is enjoyed. I've had people actually claim that Europeans are not free and do not have the same civil liberties as citizens here. They don't know that in the last 150 years has the US trailed Europe in freedoms and rights such as gay rights/marriage, workplace equality, equality in general (you could be owned by another human being in the US until the 1860s), freedom of movement (European governments did not restrict their citizens to countries that the governing regime deemed "unsuitable" (eg Cuba) etc etc etc.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I don't tip bartenders, waitresses as much. They are the worst tippers. Who would have thought?


I call bullshit on that, tippers tip regardless . I think you probably never tipped much to begin with!



Nonya busy said:


> Who is rohit?


It's a name in India, much like John , Jim or even shaniqua



The Gift of Fish said:


> This place is indeed full of contradictions. There is a lot of nationalism here as evidenced by how they like to wave the US flag everywhere, but they're very quick to leave the American identity behind and break out into the ethnicities of their ancestors. "I'm Italian", "I'm Irish", "I'm Persian" etc.
> 
> People, in general, need cultural roots but because this country is relatively new there is no sense of any established traditional culture present. I mean there is hot dogs and McDonalds, ball games and big pickup trucks, but in terms of lineages that go back 1,000 years, there is none. So they reach out for the identities of their predecessors. The fact that there's no real national identity here is very evident in how fragmented and at war with itself this country is. It's clearly seen in politics - if an opponent does something that one does not like then they are called "un-American" - they still feel the need to debate what their national identity is. Contrast that to established countries like the UK - in Parliament they do not bat back and forth accusations that the other side is being "non-British" - that would be just odd.
> 
> Anyway, just give it another 500 - 1000 years and I think that the culture here will gel and homogenize.


As if these thousand-year-old nations were decent to anybody at any point in time.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Yep. And lots of Americans think it's still 1789 - many of them believe that this is the only country where freedom is enjoyed. I've had people actually claim that Europeans are not free and do not have the same civil liberties as citizens here. They don't know that in the last 150 years has the US trailed Europe in freedoms and rights such as gay rights/marriage, workplace equality, equality in general (you could be owned by another human being in the US until the 1860s), freedom of movement (European governments did not restrict their citizens to countries that the governing regime deemed "unsuitable" (eg Cuba) etc etc etc.


Slavery exist today all around the world, and we turn a blind eye to it everyday . Money is the king. We trade time for it so we can eat , sleep in warm bed, keep rain off of us, go to other places so others can wait on us, all just a different slave concept, and even humans are sacrificed by governments to keep the money flowing. You speak of the 1800's , please! Remember money is not finite , for you to have more , another will have less, that is the human condition, that we all contribute to in one way or another.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

justfacts said:


> start with my 8 th Grade education.


That I believe.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

And I would love to hear all of you who think life is butterflies and rainbows out there to trade places with those who are poor and I suggest your comments would be much different about people, as it's most of you that contribute to these societal problems in the first place.



TXqwi3812 said:


> That I believe.


Well did you tip before? I'm not ashamed of my education as I did bring it up?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ...but in terms of lineages that go back 1,000 years, there is none.


Sure there is. Europeans who took over this land just wanted to push it away if not wipe it out.



The Gift of Fish said:


> ...They don't know that in the last 150 years has the US trailed Europe in freedoms and rights such as gay rights/marriage, workplace equality, equality in general (you could be owned by another human being in the US until the 1860s), freedom of movement (European governments did not restrict their citizens to countries that the governing regime deemed "unsuitable" (eg Cuba) etc etc etc.


Healthcare, free education...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes....that's what I've been told. My race is not clearly defined. Seattle doesn't have the immense diversity of New York. In Seattle the dominant race is white, followed by Mexican, Korean, Chinese, East Indian, Black and Pacific Islanders.
> 
> Guess what? I look nothing like any of those races. I don't mind the friendly questions. Its the interrogation questions. When they get in with an attitude and say, "Oh great! And what are you? Are you going to be able to find my destination or do I need to tell you how to get there?"
> 
> ...


I get asked if I'm Brazilian a lot but if anyone said that to me they're gonna have to find another ride.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Who is rohit?


Rohit is the male Indian name often (mistakenly) associated with Uber's support call center.
There may be some based in India as well, but over the almost years I've called support, they answered from the Philippines.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This place is indeed full of contradictions. There is a lot of nationalism here as evidenced by how they like to wave the US flag everywhere, but they're very quick to leave the American identity behind and break out into the ethnicities of their ancestors. "I'm Italian", "I'm Irish", "I'm Persian" etc.
> 
> People, in general, need cultural roots but because this country is relatively new there is no sense of any established traditional culture present. I mean there is hot dogs and McDonalds, ball games and big pickup trucks, but in terms of lineages that go back 1,000 years, there is none. So they reach out for the identities of their predecessors. The fact that there's no real national identity here is very evident in how fragmented and at war with itself this country is. It's clearly seen in politics - if an opponent does something that one does not like then they are called "un-American" - they still feel the need to debate what their national identity is. Contrast that to established countries like the UK - in Parliament they do not bat back and forth accusations that the other side is being "non-British" - that would be just odd.
> 
> Anyway, just give it another 500 - 1000 years and I think that the culture here will gel and homogenize.


That's simply because 90% of the Native Americans were killed.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

justfacts said:


> I call bullshit on that, tippers tip regardless . I think you probably never tipped much to begin with!


I don't care what you believe. Tipping less is one thing that I have changed since becoming a driver. Otherwise there aren't any surprises. I already knew from delivering pizzas that the rich are some of the cheapest and some races don't tip. The biggest surprise was how often I get stiffed by others in the service industry.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I don't care what you believe. Tipping less is one thing that I have changed since becoming a driver. Otherwise there aren't any surprises. I already knew from delivering pizzas that the rich are some of the cheapest and some races don't tip. The biggest surprise was how often I get stiffed by others in the service industry.


You either tip or you don't there's not really an in between. If you're cheap just say you're cheap plenty of people are, stop lying to yourself and hiding behind other people do it so now I'll do it



justfacts said:


> You either tip or you don't there's not really an in between. If you're cheap just say you're cheap plenty of people are, stop lying to yourself and hiding behind other people do it so now I'll do it


Do you obviously care because you shouldn't respond if you don't care, you sound like you're about 25 and don't know what the **** is going on in life

It's almost as if you're just clicking buttons

I also delivered pizza for approximately 12 years after I retired from the real world. And in my experience the ridge tipped better than anyone, because they had more money. The poor tip less but still tipped some, and the middle class tip just fine . Now if you deliver in the poorest parts of town of course they're going to tip plus they have less money. Doesn't take a ****ing rocket scientist or anyone that finished ninth grade as I only finished eighth to figure that out

And while we're on the subject of education, what level do you have, I would tell you what I did for 25 years but it would embarrass you

I doubt you will reply with an honest answer as I have spoken to many like you and never get a response


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

justfacts said:


> You either tip or you don't there's not really an in between. If you're cheap just say you're cheap plenty of people are, stop lying to yourself and hiding behind other people do it so now I'll do it


I'm not cheap but I do tend to hold on to my anger and take it out on people that may not deserve it. I will throw you that bone from my mental psyche.



justfacts said:


> You either tip or you don't there's not really an in between. If you're cheap just say you're cheap plenty of people are, stop lying to yourself and hiding behind other people do it so now I'll do it
> 
> 
> And in my experience the ridge tipped better than anyone, because they had more money.


Some of them do. Maybe I am remembering and holding on to the ones that stiffed more than the ones that tip. I tend to do that. Like I will get 150 5 stars but the one star will stick with me and make my blood boil.



justfacts said:


> you sound like you're about 25


HA HA at 25 I was naive and not this cranky.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I mainly drive nights so weekend are the bar crowd a lot. The only thing that surprised me was how much people actually drink and that young drunken women will hit on an Uber/Lyft driver old enough to be their father.


A LOT of young women have "daddy issues" it seems. . .


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

The only thing that got me in the beginning was entitled people. I've said it before if this was a Limousine service, or something else I could completely understand some of it. Then I remember some people can't see beyond themselves and I'm thankful that I only have to spend a little time with them and get paid for it. I wouldn't want to have to live with them daily.


----------



## Mkc323 (Mar 8, 2019)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


One thing I can tell you is that in general working in any service industry people make you feel like you are lower class. I bartend as well as uber/lyft so I completely know how you feel and understand the feeling of thinking everyone is just horrible. The one piece of advice I can offer so you don't end up hating everyone is.. Hold onto the good. I still believe there are more good people than bad although with everything that goes on in the world thats hard to believe sometimes but I really do believe good outweighs bad and for the most part we all have the same expeiances and are trying to do the best we can in life, but as humans we tend to hang on to the bad more because its sticks with us more. We think about it, over analyze it, and let ourselves lose sleep over it. Keep doing what your doing and the next time you have a good experience hold onto to that and keep replaying it and let yourself smile and throw the bad experiences out the window. Just assume that person just broke up with their boyfriend/girlfriend, they just lost their job, or they are just having a really crappy day. Mind you none of those are excuses to be rude to you, but finding ways to not take it personal really helps restore faith in humanity. Thats what I do at least


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I don't care what you believe. Tipping less is one thing that I have changed since becoming a driver. Otherwise there aren't any surprises. I already knew from delivering pizzas that the rich are some of the cheapest and some races don't tip. The biggest surprise was how often I get stiffed by others in the service industry.


What races don't tip?



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Oh ya people are petty. Omg make a wrong turn and they one star you and act like you committed the ultimate crime. I also don't tip much anymore
> 
> 
> They don't say that. They might ask your nationality. It's ok . I'm sure that's not a cut. It's curious
> ...


Are you black? Whites never notice discrimination because we're usually not being discriminated against.

Before fuber i learned about different cultures from family guy; seriously.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What races don't tip?


The Kentucky Derby, the New York City Marathon, even the 440 yard dash. None of them tip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Sure there is. Europeans who took over this land just wanted to push it away if not wipe it out.


Which they succeeded in doing. "We hold these truths to be self evident, all men are created equal"... unless you happen to have been here first, or you're black, in which case you're screwed. But yes, <1% of the population here does have a collective heritage that goes back more than a couple of centuries.


> Healthcare, free education...


I'd say those were more rights than freedoms.


justfacts said:


> Slavery exist today all around the world, and we turn a blind eye to it everyday .


True and true. What's your point?


> Money is the king


Of what?


> We trade time for it so we can eat , sleep in warm bed, keep rain off of us, go to other places so others can wait on us, all just a different slave concept,


No, slavery is the absence of free will and self determination. Slaves cannot trade their time for anything. A person who has the ability to trade time for money is therefore not a slave.


> and even humans are sacrificed by governments to keep the money flowing.


Yes, they do. However, that relates to abuse of power, not slavery


> Remember money is not finite , for you to have more , another will have less, that is the human condition, that we all contribute to in one way or another.


I assume that what you are trying to claim is that money is not _infinite _(you got it the wrong way around). And no, money is not infinite - nothing material created by humans is. Again, not sure what your point is.

The notion that for one to have more, another must have less is a central argument of socialists against capitalists. And it has nothing to do with my comments on culture in this country. So I won't get into that.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


Not really. It's not much different from any other service industry. I have seen crazier stuffs in other field.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


I've learned what every race smells like


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is scewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


Yes.

But the more i know of people

The more i like animals.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> I've learned what every race smells like


How do they smell? What's the differences?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is skewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


In my experience most people are nice and reasonably considerate, they combine into an amorphous blob of hundreds of uneventful rides. But I REMEMBER THE ASSHOLES, and the contours of their particular assholery more vividly, thus making it seem like there are way more of them then there actually are.

All this being said, I don't pick up pax with a rating <4.8. Because, why take the added risk?




Nonya busy said:


> Who is rohit?





TomTheAnt said:


> Anybody from Uber that answers your calls and/or emails.


In a thread that in general is upset about the racism of PAX and how they interact with drivers, it is THE HEIGHT OF IRONY that Drivers are using the racist tactic of calling Uber Support, "Rohit."

*EVERYONE: Please take note of the irony, and be a better human going forward. Thanks.*


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is skewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


My biggest change has been with the perception of some women pax. Women say they're our equal but clearly they are different.

Women tend to be terrible privileged pax. *Morever, look at most of the complaints about bad pax in this forum. It usually has the word, she, the lady, her, group of women etc... *

In some areas women are very quick to lie and say you touched them or something if you don't have a camera or if they missed the notice that this ride is being recorded.

Women pax are usually late, they're entitled to be late for some reason.

Often, Women pax put in the wrong pickup destination. However, they will argue with you and swear they put in the right destination. They will also ding you!

Women pax hate crossing the street or walking to the right location. They will ding you for not going out of your way to correct their wrongs. Even if that means sitting in traffic for 20 minutes during rush hour because she doesn't want to cross the street.

Women pax are quick to get offended, your walking on eggshells.

SOME women believe all men are potential rapists. So women rarely travel alone which means you're dealing with a group of women or her protector.

Guys can be pain in the asses when they're with their girlfriend pax, late waiting on her to get dressed or trying to show off for her.

*Morever, look at most of the complaints about bad pax in this forum. It usually has the word, she, the lady, her, group of women etc... *

_When women have heavy luggage, they expect you to carry it for them; of course you're more than likely not getting tipped._

*Some women are great pax! Not all are the same.*

However, women are equal, they pay the same but the cost of transporting them is higher because of these reasons.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> In a thread that in general is upset about the racism of PAX and how they interact with drivers, it is THE HEIGHT OF IRONY that Drivers are using the racist tactic of calling Uber Support, "Rohit."
> 
> *Please take note of the irony, and be a better human going forward. Thanks.*


Cry me a freaking river. As is the norm nowadays, bring out the freaking race card where ever possible.

And since you have no idea about me, who I am or where I come from, how about you just keep your comment to yourself. Mmkay...?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Cry me a freaking river. As is the norm nowadays, bring out the freaking race card where ever possible.
> 
> And since you have no idea about me and who I am, so how about you just keep your comment to yourself. Mmkay...?


*My apologies:  The intent was not to signal you out specifically.*
There are hundreds, if not thousands of "ROHIT" comments in the forums here.
I was just noting a rich IRONY that runs through this entire thread.
As both a Canadian and a Gen-X'er I cannot help but be the peanut gallery some times.
I agree the 'racism' slur is all to easy for progressive-types to throw at anyone that disagrees with them. It was NEVER my intent to be that person!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I've realized how impoverished some people are, yet carry around a very great disposition. I've seen spoiled brats from the local university act as if their world was going to end because the boy they liked liked the girl they hated. 

One of my nights summed up how sad it can be. I picked up 2 blonde girls from the local university. They are squawking about how one of their other "friends" is such a *#U#%, carrying on as if they were still in high school. Then a few riders later, pick up a young girl, roughly the same age at a strip club. She apparently didn't have any clothes to work in and needed me to take her to the lingerie store nearby and asked if I could also take her to Starbucks. So in a span of about an hour, I picked up 2 girls whose life was paved in gold for them, followed by a rider who was around the same age, but was having to expose herself to disgusting lustful men to earn a living. It's kind of sad that wanting to help someone in that situation have the same types of opportunities is seen as some sort of monstrous socialist behavior.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

97% of people are kind of decent .The answer is no.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> So in a span of about an hour, I picked up 2 girls whose life was paved in gold for them, followed by a rider who was around the same age, but was having to expose herself to disgusting lustful men to earn a living. *It's kind of sad that wanting to help someone in that situation have the same types of opportunities is seen as some sort of monstrous socialist behavior.*


You're last sentence nailed it: This is called "CAPITALISM" - Most people in America seem to dig it.

I am not judging one way or another, but when there are only a few safety nets, regulation, or mechanism to control the velocity of the capitalism-machine (currently countries outside of USA favour Social Democracy, i.e. fettered capitalism), the rich get richer and the poor get poorer at even faster rate, and people suffer (at both ends, it should be noted) because of it...


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You're last sentence nailed it: This is called "CAPITALISM" - Most people in America seem to dig it.
> 
> I am not judging one way or another, but when there are only a few safety nets, regulation, or mechanism to control the velocity of the capitalism-machine (currently countries outside of USA favour Social Democracy, i.e. fettered capitalism), the rich get richer and the poor get poorer at even faster rate, and people suffer (at both ends, it should be noted) because of it...


Don't get me wrong, I don't mind rewarding those that work harder, but it seems lately that wealth has nothing to do with hard work, nor intelligence. When the rules aren't set up to allow those that work hard to experience success, you get a wealthy/ruling class that's intellectually bankrupt, managers that are inept, and a working class that doesn't have the incentive it once had. "Greed is good" can be replaced by "Greed is corrosive" as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Cry me a freaking river. As is the norm nowadays, bring out the freaking race card where ever possible.
> 
> And since you have no idea about me, who I am or where I come from, how about you just keep your comment to yourself. Mmkay...?


Bringing up the race card whenever possible? I agree that his comment was over board. But are you one of those people who say things aren't racist when clearly they are?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Bringing up the race card whenever possible? I agree that his comment was over board. But are you one of those people who say things aren't racist when clearly they are?


Wow...


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Uber have turned people very cheap and very entitled


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

BAKAD said:


> Most of the riders are okay, but the few that are bad stick with you. You try hard to do a good job, but they still treat you badly. More and more of them, mainly younger, think we are their personal driver and it is their car to do with what they want. I*t wears on you. *
> 
> Between the traffic and bad riders you get to where you want to go to an island somewhere away from people, buildings and traffic.
> 
> Uber may cause me to leave South Florida to go back to the south where folks are nicer with a house in the mountains with no neighbors.


The younger riders are horrible. They usually rate below 5 star. I don't even think baking homemade cookies for them like mom does would help


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is skewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


I'll say this. Driving for Uber has changed my opinion of Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> I've been asked what race I am or where I come from more times in my 2+ years Ubering than I ever have in my entire life. When I say I'm Italian the response is that's a good place to be from. ....except I'm not from Italy. I'm from Brooklyn NY.
> 
> Why does it matter?


If you're from NY then you're NOT Italian, you're American. So stop saying it and then getting annoyed that people act as if they believe you.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I spent 20 years running service around the tri-state area. Uber just confirms what I already knew. Most people are benign. A few are awesome, and a few a horrible. It's a good old fashioned bell curve.


It sure has and unfortunately in a negative way, especially those annoying interrogations which I dodge with silence, when they repeat the question, a strong and loud "SORRY WHAT???" is my response they usually don't say a word or say it carefully. I answer with some mumble and right away I bombard them with questions, what about you,...and you.?..you like uber?. What do you do for living? Do I give a fu##k about their rating? No I don't, I have learned my lesson. So, the short answer is that people suck and I hate myself for this kind of attitude but that's what fuber has done to me. 
Someone here gave a brilliant comment and I tell that myself each time I start fubering:
"UBER IS A BRIDGE NOT A HOME" nof said


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

luckytown said:


> Whats your opinion of people since you started doing rideshare? has it changed or has it been confirmed?......There are many examples you can cite that support a positive or negative...but in General what is your opinion....Mine is skewed to the negative......people are mostly inconsiderate and many times rude.....they out number the nice people by alot....I dont know if people look at uber/lyft drivers as lower class people but they certainly treat us as that.....maybe in different parts of the country its different but here in the rat race that is NJ, NYC metro its bad!!!.....Also some things really surprise me....for example when it comes to tips....I noticed the people who tip are the ones you never thought would tip....the people you expect to tip rarely do....especially like a long airport run...what do you think????????????


Was a mini cab driver 20 plus years ago in London. Its really same shit different day with different accent over here. Kind of felt that was a good experience to have when I joined Uber


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I have no idea what it is about the accent, but women in the States do seem to love it. I'm afraid if I'd stayed in England I might still be single :biggrin:. I watched a TV show not long ago where an American and his wife were visiting England. He joking told her he was going to use 'the loo' in a British accent. She then said something like, 'Oh, I love it when you call it the loo'.


I've found that drunks especially seem to like imitating and mocking my accent. The most common one from drunken Millenials is to make some sort of Harry Potter reference, while others will just take something I just said and repeat it back word for word trying to parrot the accent and then laughing.

I know that Yanks are generally more rude and less socially sensitive than people from more culturally advanced societies (as documented in, among many others, National Lampoon's European Vacation - hilarious!), but still. If a person in England were to go, for example, into a Chinese restaurant and mock the waiter by saying, "he said egg flied lice! Egg flied lice! Hahahahaha", that person would come across as being a real díck, but Yanks do it openly and don't see anything wrong with it.

It's not something that bothers me especially, when people do it I just launch into my over the top southern 'tard Yank accent and take the piss out of them for being hamburger munching, pickup truck driving, ball game watching morons and have a real laugh at their expense. They don't like that too much, but as I say to them; I'm just flipping it right back at them and if you can't take it, don't dish it.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've found that drunks especially seem to like imitating and mocking my accent. The most common one from drunken Millenials is to make some sort of Harry Potter reference, while others will just take something I just said and repeat it back word for word trying to parrot the accent and then laughing.
> 
> I know that Yanks are generally more rude and less socially sensitive than people from more culturally advanced societies (as documented in, among many others, National Lampoon's European Vacation - hilarious!), but still. If a person in England were to go, for example, into a Chinese restaurant and mock the waiter by saying, "he said egg flied lice! Egg flied lice! Hahahahaha", that person would come across as being a real díck, but Yanks do it openly and don't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> It's not something that bothers me especially, when people do it I just launch into my over the top southern 'tard Yank accent and take the piss out of them for being hamburger munching, pickup truck driving, ball game watching morons and have a real laugh at their expense. They don't like that too much, but as I say to them; I'm just flipping it right back them and if you can't take it, don't dish it.


Touche"


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've found that drunks especially seem to like imitating and mocking my accent. The most common one from drunken Millenials is to make some sort of Harry Potter reference, while others will just take something I just said and repeat it back word for word trying to parrot the accent and then laughing.


I rarely work bar hours so I suppose avoiding that stuff is another perk of that.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Why is this not a featured thread??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I rarely work bar hours so I suppose avoiding that stuff is another perk of that.


It sometimes happens during the day with sober pax. They tend to just go quiet when I start mocking their accent back.

A lot of sober ignoramuses ask, "Do you have an accent? Do I detect an accent?". I tell them that everyone has an accent. Some get it, most don't.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Uber have turned people very cheap and very entitled


Well said and now the young ones think this is normal. They have no idea.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

What I learned..

1.

Nice people (pax) come in every color, every religion, every ethnicity, every strata of society, rich, poor or middle class.

A small percentage are shitty - they also come in every color, every religion, every ethnicity, every strata of society.

One can NEVER tell a good pax from the occasional bad one by their looks or their neighborhood.

What little prejudices I had before (there wasn't much to begin with) are no longer there.

2. 

I am not as good-looking as I thought. Nobody ever hit on me in over 5000 rides.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

In many ways doing this for the last four years has restored my faith in humanity. 99% of people are at least pleasant for the 15 minutes they are in the backseat. I have many more memories of interactions that bring a smile to my face than otherwise.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> In many ways doing this for the last four years has restored my faith in humanity. 99% of people are at least pleasant for the 15 minutes they are in the backseat. I have many more memories of interactions that bring a smile to my face than otherwise.


Paying such ridiculous cheap fares, at least they must pretend to be nice


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Paying such ridiculous cheap fares, at least they must pretend to be nice


Can't blame people for taking advantage of dirt cheap cheap transit. They should enjoy it for as long as it lasts.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I came to a conclusion that EVERYONE has a smell.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I am now convinced that too many people are cheapskates.


Including the drivers.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Including the drivers.


Speaking just for myself, we're not cheapskates-- we're just poor. :smiles:


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

No, it has not changed my perspective at all. I just see more of the normal people that I have always met before. Their behavior is perfectly aligned with my previous experience and expectations.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

It changed mine a lot. 
Begore Uber I had a positive attitude about most people. Since I experienced driving for Uber, my default is that most people are not nice people, unless proven otherwise


----------

